# Breeders in Pennsylvania



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

In about a year or two, my wife and I will be looking for new puppy. We have had GSD's in past but our breeder no longer breeds. I have found what seem to be great breeders on this site but they seem to be breeding dogs with very high working drives and I am not certain that that is the best fit for our family. Our puppy will be a pet/companion first and foremost. My wife will do obedience with the dog and perhaps some agility as well. Nothing competitive, just for fun and building a relationship with the dog. In my search, I found the two breeders below that are within 1 hour of my home. Before I contact them and go to meet their dogs, I just wanted to tap into the knowledge of the members here to see if there were any red flags or something specific that I should ask about with one or both of them. Thanks in advance for any input/suggestions.

Acturus German Shepherds & Cardigan Welsh Corgis

German Shepherd Puppies for Sale - German Shepherds - - Pennsylvania


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not all puppies in a litter are high drive. If you find a breeder you like, call or email. I wouldn't decide they can't provide what I want until after you've talked to them. 

I think Elisabeth has a dog from Wild Winds (as the second breeder does). You might PM her and get her opinion on temperament from these line.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have talked to Molly several times at Eichenluft in PA.

http://workinggermanshepherd.com/index.htm


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

as I never heard of these.....

First link - pet breeder breeding homebred pets for more pets...no info, no pedigrees, no links to OFA certs with registered names.....nothing on the website to allow anyone with any knowledge to evaluate the "breeding program".......

Sniper (second link) is cited as "x-rayed" and having "excellent hips" - OFA does not certify until 2 - the dog has sired litters that are ready to go now or shortly, and he just turned 2 a few days ago....red flag IMO

Mixing up lines with no rhyme or reason, just selling pets...make a deposit with paypal....no pricing....again - no real information or credentials that demonstrate anything about the temperament and stability of their breeding stock....

Sorry - there are sooo many people just making a business of having pups for the pet market....I don't know the prices on either of these...but IMO they are typical $500 puppies that you can buy in the Sunday paper classifieds....

You are better off buying from a breeder who strives to produce pups from parents with credentials that at least demonstrate trainability and that can do more that sniff curiously and run around like wild in a field....

If you are in Eastern PA, take a look at vom Silbersee.....

Lee


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I got some good info. Just when I think I have a good handle on these things, I find myself feeling like I don't know anything.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Not all puppies in a litter are high drive. If you find a breeder you like, call or email. I wouldn't decide they can't provide what I want until after you've talked to them.
> 
> I think Elisabeth has a dog from Wild Winds (as the second breeder does). You might PM her and get her opinion on temperament from these line.


 Thanks. Who is Elisabeth? So would a puppy from working lines potentially be a good fit for someone like me, who will have a GSD as a companion, while doing obedience and some agility too?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see why a working line wouldn't, especially since you'll be involved in dog sports. Not every puppy is suitable for Schutzhund and high drive in a litter. If you really want an answer to that, PM Wolfstraum (posted above) and discuss with her. She's a working line breeder and could best answer your questions about one being suitable for a companion / obedience / agility dog.

As far as the breeders, I'd go with Lee's opinion on that as well and keep looking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for me the more i knew the worst it got. lol.



Noles20 said:


> Thanks for the help. I got some good info. Just when I think I have a good handle on these things, I find myself feeling like I don't know anything.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you open for having a pup shipped to you or
driving much further than a hour?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You can PM me for information as I own 2 dogs from Wild Winds. 

One is a working/show cross who does have some reactivity issues (although managed) and know of a few siblings who have similar issues. He has low drive, and is a great companion but not a great working dog (what the breed should be).

I knew what I was looking for in my second (she is a working line - Czech/DDR/WG cross) so was able to get exactly what I wanted. Also had people helping me.

I can offer some information/advice if you PM me.

I have known the dogs from this kennel for almost 4 years now and know the dogs VERY well. I actually interacted with Sniper as a pup and know a few siblings, and know MANY of the half-siblings. Mia and Shep (Snipers parents) are two dogs I am very familiar with, along with her other dogs.

I personally, would go with Lee's recommendation and keep looking.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I personally, would go with Lee's recommendation and keep looking.


Agreed. Pass on those kennels and keep looking.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> are you open for having a pup shipped to you or
> driving much further than a hour?


 I don't mind driving but I also would like to know if there are reputable breeders closer as opposed to further away. As for shipping, I would really prefer to meet the parents and puppy prior to getting the pup.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi. Just remember that many breeders do not own the males they use for breeding so you may only get to meet the mother of the pups.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> as I never heard of these.....
> 
> First link - pet breeder breeding homebred pets for more pets...no info, no pedigrees, no links to OFA certs with registered names.....nothing on the website to allow anyone with any knowledge to evaluate the "breeding program".......
> 
> ...


I have a question for you have you sold any pups to people in Delaware? I wish I could have gotten the name of one of the men who attended the same OB class. He had a large boned female same age as Kaylee who will be 9 months come Feb. I remember the trainer saying that the dog was a really wonderful to train/teach and the owner was very happy with her too. She knew he had gotten the dog from PA but I never had a chance to get the info. At the time I had a handful with Kaylee's high drive and staying on top of it during class time. 

We will be looking for a pup to add to our pack once Kaylee's training has been proofed. I know my mother wants a large boned GSD and we would like to have this dog trained for her as a service dog/companion for her needs. I have your web link saved too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

KayleeGSD said:


> I have a question for you have you sold any pups to people in Delaware? I wish I could have gotten the name of one of the men who attended the same OB class. He had a large boned female same age as Kaylee who will be 9 months come Feb. I remember the trainer saying that the dog was a really wonderful to train/teach and the owner was very happy with her too. She knew he had gotten the dog from PA but I never had a chance to get the info. At the time I had a handful with Kaylee's high drive and staying on top of it during class time.
> 
> We will be looking for a pup to add to our pack once Kaylee's training has been proofed. I know my mother wants a large boned GSD and we would like to have this dog trained for her as a service dog/companion for her needs. I have your web link saved too.


Hmmmm - have shipped pups to Maryland, Tenn, Nebraska, Washington, California, Vermont, Colorado, Illinois, Conn....NY...North Carolina....Canada....NJ....and some here in PA of course!!! Doing IPO sport, LE, SAR, flyball, Ob, agility.....there might be one or two doing service dog ??? Csabre is now actually to a small extent....I like substance and bone in mine, but it is not the absolute top priority...and I would think that an older pup would be more suitable if there is serious need for a service dog....some of the "teen age" pups are a handful, so you want to know before hand if the dog is going to be suitable.

Lee


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Hmmmm - have shipped pups to Maryland, Tenn, Nebraska, Washington, California, Vermont, Colorado, Illinois, Conn....NY...North Carolina....Canada....NJ....and some here in PA of course!!! Doing IPO sport, LE, SAR, flyball, Ob, agility.....there might be one or two doing service dog ??? Csabre is now actually to a small extent....I like substance and bone in mine, but it is not the absolute top priority...and I would think that an older pup would be more suitable if there is serious need for a service dog....some of the "teen age" pups are a handful, so you want to know before hand if the dog is going to be suitable.
> 
> Lee


Thank you Lee. I do not know why or what it is about the large bone type but that is her favorite. I know some breeders have older puppies and there are GSD rescues too. So I am keeping all options open though I know she wanted a puppy. Me I like all the working line GSDs. I am not picky just as long as the pup is healthy and is coming from a good breeder. When I go to see the dogs I like to be able to actually go in person and check the puppies out. See the breeders facility/home and talk with them too. Thank you for the info!


----------

